# What do I need



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I am starting to build my own filter and need to know what I need to have in there. It is for my 650 gal. Malawi tank. I am going to be setting up an FBF but need to know what else I need to filter it through, also if you have a link where I can buy the materials that would be great. All the filtration is going into a 55 gallon barrel then out through the FBF and back into the tank. Thanks for input.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The Fluidized Bed Filter works best when the water coming into it has been prefiltered and reoxygenated. It may be more useful to circulate the water to the FBF indendently of your 55 drum system. One advantage of two separate systems is the failsafe that if one breaks down, you at least have the other one still working. Plus when you have to maintain and clean the filters, do them at different schedules so the other can remain on during that time and reduce the stress on your fish.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

that is a good idea but I just want to know what materials i need in the barrel as my filter ie, Carbon, matala mat etc...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Since it's round at the top, you might even use it as a veggie filter with light on it either 24/7 or in reverse to the tank's light schedule which would help maintain pH and redox consistently. The swirl of a round tank is good for the veggie growth. One of the most efficient plants for removing nitrogenous and other wastes from solution is the lowly duckweed. It also makes a good supplemental food for grazing Malawi cichlids and goldfish. Just don't overfeed it. Dried, the excess duckweed makes a servicable mulch around small plants in the yard. You mentioned some perfectly good mechanical and bioactive filter materials, any of which would be fine. If you use carbn, put it in an accessible location because it should be replaced more often than the other layers.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

the tank is not circle.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I3lazd said:


> the tank is not circle.


 The top of most barrels is a circle. The tank does not have to be a circle too. It helps to keep a veggie filter working if it is round on top so there is a circular current that keeps providing new water to the roots of the plants, but it can work anyway even if the barrel is some other shape. Or you can use the conventional filter media you suggested.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

ya I will not be placing any plants in the tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I3lazd said:


> ya I will not be placing any plants in the tank.


If you used a veggie filter, the plants would go in the filter (barrel) but not in the tank. With so large a tank, you might consider the DIY plans here for a FBF, and use several of the 55 gallon drums/barrels instead of just one for mechanical and biological filtration.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_fbf.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... hanges.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_wet_dry.php

I hope those 55 gallon barrels are plastic and not wood or metal, and that they have never contained caustic chemicals since they leach out of the plastic for a long time.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

ya thats what I am doing I have 2 55gal drum barrels and am building an fbf. All I want to know for this post is what materials to put into the barrel to filter with.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I3lazd said:


> ya thats what I am doing I have 2 55gal drum barrels and am building an fbf. All I want to know for this post is what materials to put into the barrel to filter with.


 It's probably better to know too much than not enough. However the list you came with will do the job..


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

do the bio balls work like an fbf, or could i put them in my fbf instead of sand?


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

depending on your set up, you could use bio-balls instead of sand in the fbf, but sand would have much more surface area for the beneficial bacteria, and is a better choice IMO.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

cool thanks for the input that is what i was looking for. does anyone know what materials are good mech, chem, and bio that I could find around town or a cheap online place and what type of materials do i need for each? thanks


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok so I think I have found what I will use please give me input if this is good for all my filter needs, IE Bio, Mechanical, and Chemical. I plan on using Ammonia Chips for my chemical, Rena FilStar XP MicroFiltration for mechanical( http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752399 ), and a FBF for my bio. please let me know if this is exceptable or if you have a recommendation on a better product please chime in. The guy at the pet store said you can use ammonia chips for life just dip them in salt water to clean them thought that was pretty cool little tip heres the link for the "Ammonia chips" http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753997


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Please help me out here and tell me if this is ok I know someone out there knows.


----------

